# Can an iPod Touch stream airtunes via an Express?



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Can you play your music from a Touch via Airport Express's Airtunes?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

No.

Which is to say, there's no built-in facility for that and no unofficial third-party app for the Touch that could do it either.

By hard-wiring the Touch to a computer, you could stream music from the computer to the AE via airtunes. But I have a feeling that's not what you're asking.


----------

